# Marine Aquariums > Nano Tanks >  Deltec Nano

## ASD

Anyone thinking of getting one of these delightful little tanks? Since selling my reef and planning my big one, i am thinking of getting one of these to 'put me on'.???

----------


## Nemo

they look nice  :Smile: 

heres one i found, Deltec Nano Cube 45 litre with LED Light And S Stand  Â£185

----------


## Gary R

they look nice and i think loads get sold, but for reef tanks cant see you getting any good lighting to work in it, and if you could i would of thought the tank would get to hot.
just my 2 bobs worth i could be wrong

----------


## ASD

They come with pretty good T5 lights in the hood, enough for soft corals. They also have in built fans which should cool the tank nicely.

----------


## Gary R

hmmm i have T5s in mine 5 x 5fts in a 7 ft tank and it dont take long for it to heat up, its a good job iv got a cooler on it as its always on and off.

but yes it would be ok for soft corals i think but what filtration does it have, looking at it looks like it as some cheap system fitted in the hood, think you would need to find out on this first.

----------


## ASD

The filtration is built into a false wall at the back of the tank, similar to AquaMedics percula range with a skimmer and trickle filter. Personally i will be taking the trickle filter out and anything else that could collect crap, 20k of live rock and good skimming will be my filtration.

----------


## Nemo

anne just got a Nano....

----------

